# Carving your own



## CigarGal

Was taking a gander at the link Greg posted in the FAQs and I started to think about carving. I know some of you have posted that you have ideas of carving. What does one need to start? I have a full workshop including a dremel tool, but I have never done any hand carving. Please point me in the right direction.


----------



## JPH

ooo, ooo, I wana carve my own too.....

Thanks for asking.....


----------



## IHT

some ppl sell the already drilled and stemmed blocks, all you gotta do is carve.
i just got a dremel for Xmas, was thinking about it myself.

scroll about halfway down on this page, you'll see pipe making kits and briar blocks, etc. http://www.amsmoke.com/


----------



## livwire68

I was thinking about this myself, but couldn't find one with a bent stem. I now know why! You have to bend them yourself. Thanks for the link IHT, most useful


----------



## sgresso

When I carved the 3 i made I used a hand saw, belt sander, hand files, lots of sand paper and tons of elbow grease!!!

to rusticate like I did I used the smalllest engraving bit with the dremel we have and practiced on the scrap before i went on the pipe.


----------



## drrgill

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28161

*Have been slow with this but all carving so far with dremel tool. Also Smokes great have been smoking it while I have been carving. Pimo kit is excellent.

Drrgill*


----------



## CigarGal

drrgill said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28161
> 
> *Have been slow with this but all carving so far with dremel tool. Also Smokes great have been smoking it while I have been carving. Pimo kit is excellent.
> 
> Drrgill*


Any more pics of your project? Where did you get the Pimo book and kit?


----------



## drrgill

CigarGal said:


> Any more pics of your project? *Where did you get the Pimo book and kit?*




http://www.pimopipecraft.com/

There you go My Dear!!

Drrgill

PS- Will work on some newer photos!


----------



## CigarGal

Thanks for the info! Jeremy, let's get started and post pics as we go!


----------



## PaulMac

Also there is here, tons of info

http://www.pipemakersforum.com/index.php


----------



## 12stones

drrgill said:


> [/B]
> 
> http://www.pimopipecraft.com/
> 
> There you go My Dear!!
> 
> Drrgill
> 
> PS- Will work on some newer photos!


I've been thinking about pulling the plug on a Pimo kit as well since I got the first pipe last week. I'd love to make my own and now it looks like I'm gonna hafta as well. I never considered the dremel to do the carving. Thanks!


----------



## sgresso

the pimo kits are awesome!
the 3 so far i used made some sweet smoking pipes with nice grain!


----------



## JPH

CigarGal said:


> Thanks for the info! Jeremy, let's get started and post pics as we go!


Which kit are you going to start with...I think I'm going to do the Block bored and fitted with bent stem UB3 $19.00


----------



## CigarGal

I went to the site IHT posted and ordered #6 - Pipe Kit Plateaux Block Vulcanite Bent Stem. This will be fun!


----------



## JPH

Alrighty I ordered the basic EBAUCHONS bent pipe from PIMO.


----------



## JPH

Received your order, Mr. Holt. Thank you. We shall ship on Friday, Jan. 12, via Priority Mail.


----------



## IHT

CigarGal said:


> I went to the site IHT posted and ordered #6 - Pipe Kit Plateaux Block Vulcanite Bent Stem. This will be fun!


nothing against "pimo's" site at all, but if i can get the briar that mark tinsky uses, i'd take that (which is why i posted that link).

i've thought about it as well, now that i have a variable speed dremel.


----------



## caskwith

Currently i buy nearly all my pipes "to restore", ie i need to do some work on them, i enjoy this as very few pipes i buy look how i want them to, so i normally sand them down and either re-stain or bleach the wood, then wet sand to get a perfectly smooth finish before waxing with carnuba. However i am starting to get the itch to carve my own, i guess ill get round to it one day, the main thing stopping me is the lack of a good source of kits, at a reasonable price with shipping.


----------



## CigarGal

My chunk of wood arrived today. Now to figure out what to do with it 

I guess I need to find that book...this is gonna be fun.


----------



## JPH

CigarGal said:


> My chunk of wood arrived today. Now to figure out what to do with it
> 
> I guess I need to find that book...this is gonna be fun.


Yeah I kinda sketched out what I want it to look like, but i think it all depends on what the wood actually looks like...or how many times i mess up along the way 

Good Luck!


----------



## JPH

I have been looking around to find information on how to finish a pipe....I don't think I want to stain it...Id rather add a wax of sorts....I haven't really seen this stuff around anywhere....?


----------



## drrgill

PaulMac said:


> Also there is here, tons of info
> 
> *http://www.pipemakersforum.com/index.php*


*

This is an excellent site...these pipe makers post pictures of what they make and along the way. I found one pipe maker that stained his pipes the way I wanted mine to look....As a long shot I sent him an email asking for some basic info...He sent me the Exact formula he uses with stain brands and amounts. Not all will do this but I have found most to be very helpfull. Tell them you are new and they will help you.

Good Luck....we have an Ice storm here this weekend may do some carving!!

Drrgill*


----------



## caskwith

JPH said:


> I have been looking around to find information on how to finish a pipe....I don't think I want to stain it...Id rather add a wax of sorts....I haven't really seen this stuff around anywhere....?


The Standard finish is carnauba wax, it is a hard wax that is applied using a buffing wheel then polished. You might find that you are unable to do this as you need a bench mounted buffing system and suitable mops. If you want to go for a carnauba finish but dont want the expense of the equipment then i would happy to do it for you as i already have the equipment in my workshop. Let me know if you require any help.


----------



## caskwith

i meant to add this the other day. Just a little tip for all you would-be pipe carvers. When you get to the final stages of sanding your pipes (if you decide to go for a smooth finish) Use auto grade sandpapers (ie girts 400 and 1000). this means that when you do the final sand you can "wet" sand it, very much like you would with metal, i know it seems strange for wood but it really works well, you get a much smoother finish. After you have sanded all over (keep re-wetting the paper to keep it clean) run the pipe under a tap to clean of the slurry on it and then leave to dry overnight in a warm place before you stain/wax it.


----------



## JPH

caskwith said:


> The Standard finish is carnauba wax, it is a hard wax that is applied using a buffing wheel then polished. You might find that you are unable to do this as you need a bench mounted buffing system and suitable mops. If you want to go for a carnauba finish but dont want the expense of the equipment then i would happy to do it for you as i already have the equipment in my workshop. Let me know if you require any help.


Thanks, I'll carve it than let you know...I think I'd like to do it in it's entirety though....so i can say...I made this...  ... my hunter/gatherer instincts i guess


----------



## caskwith

JPH said:


> Thanks, I'll carve it than let you know...I think I'd like to do it in it's entirety though....so i can say...I made this...  ... my hunter/gatherer instincts i guess


Thats ok, i understand, you know where i am if you need me tho. There are alternatives to carnauba that you could use to get a shine. Paragon or halcyon wax are waxes than can be apllied and buffed by hand, or you can even use oils such as Tung oil or linseed oil. I myself use linseed oil on pipes i have bleached then wax over the top, has a nice matt finish with a bit of warmth from the linseed.


----------



## CigarGal

caskwith said:


> Thats ok, i understand, you know where i am if you need me tho. There are alternatives to carnauba that you could use to get a shine. Paragon or halcyon wax are waxes than can be apllied and buffed by hand, or you can even use oils such as Tung oil or linseed oil. I myself use linseed oil on pipes i have bleached then wax over the top, has a nice matt finish with a bit of warmth from the linseed.


Hey Chris, can you post a pic of what the pipe looks like after you have used the linseed oil?


----------



## caskwith

CigarGal said:


> Hey Chris, can you post a pic of what the pipe looks like after you have used the linseed oil?


All my pipes that i have used linseed oil on, have also been bleached beforehand and waxed after the oil. For your purposes you will useing raw briar (darker than bleached briar) and you probably wont be waxing on top. Im not sure my pics will be that useful to you. However if you would to get an idea of what yours might look like i have a couple of non-use pipes lying around, tomorrow i could strip them back and put a couple of coats of oil on and take some pics. Hopefully that will give you a better idea of what your own pipe might look like.

(BTW my offer of carnauba waxing for JPH also applies to you and any other members of this forum)


----------



## Huminie

Quick question...is carving a pipe something someone with very little wood working experience tackle? I like the idea of smoking a pipe I made myself, but really don't have any previous experience that would make me think I could actually accomplish the task.


----------



## JPH

Huminie said:


> Quick question...is carving a pipe something someone with very little wood working experience tackle? I like the idea of smoking a pipe I made myself, but really don't have any previous experience that would make me think I could actually accomplish the task.


I have no experience at all....and I'm doing it...  (well, will be in a few days when it comes in)


----------



## caskwith

Huminie said:


> Quick question...is carving a pipe something someone with very little wood working experience tackle? I like the idea of smoking a pipe I made myself, but really don't have any previous experience that would make me think I could actually accomplish the task.


Most definately! although useing basic tools such as files, a dremel and sandpaper takes much longer than using machines, it is still the same basic process. Plus using a file compared to a belt sander means that you are less likely to make a mistake that could ruin the pipe. As with everything new the trick is to plan what you are going to do and take it slow! who cares if it takes days of carving to make your pipe, the important thing is you enjoy it. Please dont be afraid to give it a go.


----------



## CigarGal

Here's the beginning


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Whats the verdict on using a neural or clear shoe polish to refinish or buff a pipe glossy again? It has a high carnauba wax content and has no smell once it dries (at least the type I use). It was 1.92 at walmart and worked perfectly for a very nice smoker I was given that had alot of dings. A quick sand and buff and its become one my favorites.


----------



## 12stones

Okay, let's see some of the work that's been done so far. Anyone?


----------



## caskwith

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Whats the verdict on using a neural or clear shoe polish to refinish or buff a pipe glossy again? It has a high carnauba wax content and has no smell once it dries (at least the type I use). It was 1.92 at walmart and worked perfectly for a very nice smoker I was given that had alot of dings. A quick sand and buff and its become one my favorites.


I dont see any harm in using neutral shoe polish, after all it is a wax. I dont know what sort of finish you would get, probably the gloss would depend on the surface underneath, if its a carnauba finish then it would probably shine up quite nicely, if its raw wood i would have thought you would get a slightly matt finish, but as i have found thats not alway bad, a coupld of my pipes have an intentional matt finish because i think it looks better, especially on paler coloured woods such as a bleach or natural finish.

I think the best thing to do is give it a go and see what happens, and if you dont like it just take a cotton ball and some kind of solvent and it will wipe off easily.

Let us know how you get on, i would be interested to hear.


----------



## CigarGal

On a side note-anyone have a source for stems? I do not like the stem that came with my kit and want to try some others.


----------



## 12stones

Pimo offers a lot of various stems, Marianne. Try them.


----------



## JPH

Got my block....nice big chunk of wood....thats for sure....










Or maybe I could just smoke it like this.....










Nahhh......


----------



## CigarGal

Where did you get your briar? Looks like they have pre-carved the stummel(is that what it is called?) And I think you are smoking it upside down


----------



## CigarGal

After a couple of hours with the dremel.


----------



## JPH

I got mine for PIMO, and I doubt i'm smoking it upside down.....the bowl is up 

Oh the stem......yeah.....  (was to excited to pay attention)


----------



## JPH

What do you think about a design sorta like this?


----------



## Nutiket_32

Thats a sweet looking pipes and looks like itd work pretty good for your block. go for it, IMO.


----------



## JPH

2 hrs of work in...the battery for my camera died.....pics coming in the next few days....this wood is tough.


----------



## JPH

Ok.....got the basic form down....obviously since it's my first pipe it's not going to be exactly like the one above...but good enough for me...


----------



## KyLongbeard

Can't wait to see finished products!


----------



## JPH

I have sanded it now with 100 and 120....of course I'm going to continue with 300-600...but my God, this thing is as smooth as a baby's buttox.


----------



## 12stones

More pics. More pics!


----------



## CigarGal

JPH said:


> I have sanded it now with 100 and 120....of course I'm going to continue with 300-600...but my God, this thing is as smooth as a baby's buttox.


Jeremy, how did you get so much material off so fast? Did you use a saw or a bench sander? I would cut away a lot of the material around the stem but I can't use my shop right now because of the construction. My band saw is tucked in the corner behind the kitchen appliances.

I'll go take a pic of what I did yesterday-have to work today so no sanding:tg


----------



## Don Fernando

Daaaaaaaaaaamn !!!!!

Jeremy !! .. I'm impressed, buddy .. that's comming along quite nicely.


----------



## JPH

CigarGal said:


> Jeremy, how did you get so much material off so fast? Did you use a saw or a bench sander? I would cut away a lot of the material around the stem but I can't use my shop right now because of the construction. My band saw is tucked in the corner behind the kitchen appliances.
> 
> I'll go take a pic of what I did yesterday-have to work today so no sanding:tg


I did everything by hand....for the big pieces I used a hack saw.....I'm about to finish it now...but here is a pre-stain pic.... and a question...can I use Tung Oil on it?....It came with a little pamphlet that said to use just veggie oil.....??


----------



## lunchmeat

That's looking real good! I bet you can't wait to try it out.

p


----------



## CigarGal

As you can see one more hour didn't make a lot of difference. I may have to try the hack saw since I can't get to my band saw.





Nice work on yours, Jeremy. You are a fast worker. I won't get back to mine until Sunday.


----------



## JPH

All done....Vegetable oil worked beautifully well....I have tons of grain...pics don't do it justice....I thought with the cheaper kind of briar there wasn't going to be grains....well there is...though one side has a circular pattern and the other is nice grains.....I may now make a deer hide case for it....here it is folks!


----------



## dayplanner

Not too bad at all there Jeremy. Very unique piece - you should be proud.


----------



## burninator

Not too shabby! How long until you start selling these?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Very nice! Are you going to leave it natural or get something to make a high gloss shine?

If only I had ambition


----------



## JPH

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Very nice! Are you going to leave it natural or get something to make a high gloss shine?
> 
> If only I had ambition


I'm going to leave it natural....More pipes to come


----------



## JPH

For $hits and giggles.....the pipe I tried to model mine after....and mine


----------



## 12stones

Very nice, Jeremy. I'm impressed. I'm gonna have to try my hand at this too.


----------



## kheffelf

That is an awesome job, in my opinion it is pretty darn close to the pipe you modeled it after.


----------



## caskwith

Jeremy that is a great pipe, i cant believe you did so well on your first attempt! Im very impressed, and i like the veg oil finish, it looks really good. Let us know how it smokes!


----------



## JPH

caskwith said:


> Jeremy that is a great pipe, i cant believe you did so well on your first attempt! Im very impressed, and i like the veg oil finish, it looks really good. *Let us know how it smokes*!


Just smoked my first 1/2 bowl from it....It was Diebel's B&M Full English (from monsoon...my whole collection is from him  ) and I must say...It smoked like a champ...still having some problems keeping it lit....but I don't mind re-lighting...though now I'm extra careful not to burn the top part of the bowl....It felt great in my and...oh so smooth...much different than anything I had ever smoked....Those of you who are fans of me with the corn cob...not to worry  ....I don't discriminate


----------



## sgresso

Awesome man!

The first pipe is the best!

Its so much fun to try carving!

I still got one kit left to make.

nothing like smoking something you made!

my stepdad smokes the one I made for him almost daily!


----------



## CigarGal

Nice job! And a good smoker to boot!

I've noticed that the predrilled smoke hole is not centered on the tobacco hole and I hope this doesn't make a huge difference in the finished product.


----------



## drrgill

JPH said:


> For $hits and giggles.....the pipe I tried to model mine after....and mine


*Very Nice going to work on mine this weekend...Plus we need to bump this up!!

Drrgill*


----------



## dhaus

Now I want to carve one. But the wife and kids run and the dog cowers when they see me head for power tools. And I consider a cordless hand drill a power tool.:hn


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> For $hits and giggles.....the pipe I tried to model mine after....and mine


That is a really good pic of what nice grain can do for a piece, and why those with good grain command top dollar.

That is one kickass piece of work Jeremy, and it was all done by you! Too cool. Wish I had some tools to try this out.


----------



## JPH

I got the tools from a little hardware shop called harbor freight and tool .....Wood rath set 3.5 for three usufull peices, a half circle file 2.0 and sand paper from home depot and had some already 10.00 so pretty cheap...Oh yeah and 
I had the hacksaw....which is key to initial shaping....
I heard not to use a powered saw because it may burn the wood....


just some tips for all the newly interested carvers..PM for futher info on what 
i did if you want to know specifics.

Thanks for all the kind words 
i'm inspired to carve another...must check for a style to imitate...I think I do better when I have something in mind going in.


----------



## drrgill

*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=716753#post716753

Latest photos added on thread above!!

Drrgill*


----------



## CigarGal

A coouple more hours work put in


----------



## JPH

It's coming along nicely.....are you using wood rasps at all?...they take off a good amount of wood in a few swipes.



CigarGal said:


> A coouple more hours work put in


----------



## CigarGal

so far it is all dremel. I can't get into my shop easily. The construction crew is storing all their tools all over the floor. Needless to say, I am limited on my tools right now.


----------



## 12stones

Lookin' good so far Marianne. Keep it up. Are you just sanding it down with the dremel or using a different attachment?


----------



## CigarGal

12stones said:


> Lookin' good so far Marianne. Keep it up. Are you just sanding it down with the dremel or using a different attachment?


I am using a sanding drum to rough out the shape. When I get close to the shape I will take the rest off with sandpaper.


----------



## dayplanner

Received my kit from Mark Tinskey today, and this is what I have so far, after about 2 hrs with a hand mitre saw and belt sander.


----------



## dhaus

Seeing what all you folks have done really makes me want to try this. The finished pipes are fantastic! Even the works in progress are something to see! Would a coping saw (which I actually have and can use) help cut off the larger pieces, where necessary? Or are belt sander, rasps, wood files, and other woodworking tools required? I know they would help to knock it out faster, but are they mandatory?


----------



## dayplanner

dhaus said:


> Seeing what all you folks have done really makes me want to try this. The finished pipes are fantastic! Even the works in progress are something to see! Would a coping saw (which I actually have and can use) help cut off the larger pieces, where necessary? Or are belt sander, rasps, wood files, and other woodworking tools required? I know they would help to knock it out faster, but are they mandatory?


I tried a coping saw at first and it just doesn't cut it. The briar is too hard.
I used a mitre box and mitre saw for the the biggest cuts, and turned my belt sander upside down on the bench to start roughing out, along with a 4-way rasp/file. Gonna go to the dremmel here next tho.


----------



## dayplanner

All that's left is hand sanding and finish!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

Looks pretty sweet. Are you going to stay natural or stain it?


----------



## KyLongbeard

Looks good!


----------



## dayplanner

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Looks pretty sweet. Are you going to stay natural or stain it?


Probably just boiled linseed oil and wax. The oil will darken it just a little.


----------



## KyLongbeard

Would it hurt anything not to stain it?


----------



## CigarGal

The latest pic


----------



## KyLongbeard

Coming along nicely!


----------



## drrgill

KyLongbeard said:


> *Would it hurt anything not to stain it?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Beard- I left mine unstained for several months and was smoking it. Did not notice it till I started sandying again,,,But the wood picks up oil from your skin and also dirt. I liked the unfinished look at first but not later. Drob and Cigargal....those pipe are looking great.....you learn alot on your first one!
> 
> Just my :2
> 
> Drrgill*


----------



## JPH

drrgill said:


> KyLongbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Would it hurt anything not to stain it?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Beard- I left mine unstained for several months and was smoking it. Did not notice it till I started sandying again,,,But the wood picks up oil from your skin and also dirt. I liked the unfinished look at first but not later. Drob and Cigargal....those pipe are looking great.....you learn alot on your first one!
> 
> Just my :2
> 
> Drrgill*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking pipes!
> 
> I have some veggie oil on mine...do I need something else?...I'd like to find a wax I can apply by hand...anyone got any ideas?
Click to expand...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I've heard good things

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paragon-Super-W...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## j6ppc

All of these look great.


----------



## floydp

Looking good folks, very inspiring. Might have to try this sitting on the deck this spring. Nita has a dremel and I have a few tools up in the garage.


----------



## 12stones

CigarGal said:


> The latest pic


Lookin' good so far Marianne.


----------



## dayplanner

Sanding is done, ready for finish. Woot, woot!


----------



## KyLongbeard

Nice!


----------



## JPH

Nice work! Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dayplanner

Here it is, all done. May put another coat of wax on, but this is it.

The pictures suck, but I'm no photographer so...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

That looks damn good Doyle. Keep it up and I will be paying you for your pipes soon.


----------



## drrgill

cquon said:


> Here it is, all done. May put another coat of wax on, but this is it.
> 
> The pictures suck, but I'm no photographer so...


*Very Nice...How does she smoke?? This is great fun and Relaxing!

Drrgill*


----------



## KyLongbeard

cquon said:


> Here it is, all done. May put another coat of wax on, but this is it.
> 
> The pictures suck, but I'm no photographer so...


Looks really good! Nice job!p


----------



## Foz

I got my first 2 Pimo pre-bored kits in the mail last night, one EBAUCHONS and one PLATEAUX. I figure I'll cut my teeth on the Ebauchons first. I've got to recharge the camera, then I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## dayplanner

drrgill said:


> *Very Nice...How does she smoke?? This is great fun and Relaxing!
> 
> Drrgill*


Great! This one is dedicated to my GL Pease Odyssey.


----------



## JPH

cquon said:


> Here it is, all done. May put another coat of wax on, but this is it.
> 
> The pictures suck, but I'm no photographer so...


Nice pipe man....

Leme ask you a question...The wax you are using...are you using a buffing wheel?...I need a wax I can apply by hand?


----------



## dayplanner

JPH said:


> Nice pipe man....
> 
> Leme ask you a question...The wax you are using...are you using a buffing wheel?...I need a wax I can apply by hand?


I took mine in to my local B&M and they buffed it with carnuba wax for me, and didn't charge me anything.

p


----------



## CigarGal

Sure has a pretty grain on it Doyle. I haven't been able to work on my for a couple of days, but back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Demented

Came across this looking for carve your own supplies&#8230;

Click here to see the website.


----------



## Foz

You guys looked like you were having so much fun here I thought I'd give it a try. Here is my first block:


----------



## hyper_dermic

man, this is right up my alley...
Ive been lacking an artistic output for quite a while now, a motorcycle accident has left me unable to do heavy gymnastics/martial arts..
and i dont have the money for a welder, and i no longer live in queens so i dont have access to the metal shop.

Ive sort of been in a funk lately, but this has really peaked my interest!
I ordered the book from pimo and after doing a little reading, ill probably pick up a predrilled block of briar and some files/sandpaper.. i already have a dremel for buffing and fine work.

Maybe ill buy a pipe coffee table book for inspiration, but then again, there are plenty of beautiful pipes on various websights for me to copy.


Ive never done ANY sort of woodworking before, but im very excited.
your pipes are very nice and have inspired me to get off my butt and start making some!!

Heh, maybe one day we can start our own shop! the next great american pipe carvers right here on Club stogie 
i can say i saw your 1st work way back when!

keep at it!
hopefully ill have something to post up here by spring!
-hyp


----------



## Foz

Here is an hour or so of work with a hacksaw and a dremel (cutting bit - not sanding)


----------



## drrgill

Foz said:


> Here is an hour or so of work with a hacksaw and a dremel (cutting bit - not sanding)


*FOZ....Looking great..nice work in sh0rt order...My Pimo is one of my Favorite and best smoking pipes!!

Hyper....You will find working with wood a very enjoyable hobby...Just be ready for some dust....This thread has number of options for kits...good luck and iIf you have questions ask away there are many here who can and will help!!

Drrgill*


----------



## Foz

Here is another hour or two, sanding with the dremel and by hand. I have a few different stains in the mail, so until then I'm done


----------



## CigarGal

Nice job Foz...I really like the stem. You orderd from Pimo? Did you specify which stem you wanted?


----------



## Foz

I requested a bent stem, but that was the extent of my request


----------



## JPH

I figured I'd add my second pipe in here also....


----------



## Bruce

JPH: Very nice job! Quite impressive also!


----------



## drrgill

JPH said:


> I figured I'd add my second pipe in here also....
> 
> *Very Very Nice JPH now lets get some Char in that Bowl!!!
> 
> Drrgill*


----------



## floydp

Nice work Doyle, Jeremy and Chris. Very inspiring! Looking forward to seeing your finished work as well CG..


----------



## CigarGal

That is beautiful Jer. Did you go with the cherry? I was looking at Pimo's site and they have quite a selection of stains-may have to try them all 

I started my hand sanding and will get a pic up before SuperBowl


----------



## JPH

CigarGal said:


> That is beautiful Jer. Did you go with the cherry? I was looking at Pimo's site and they have quite a selection of stains-may have to try them all
> 
> I started my hand sanding and will get a pic up before SuperBowl


Yeah I used the cherry (the pic looks redder than it is)....I waisted so much of it...they give it in a little baggie and say mix with 1-2 ounces of denatured alcohol....So I did (1.5oz) and only used like 1/10th of it (Q-tip application technique) and I don't believe it is save-able. So next time I'm going to separate the powder into 4th's and use 1/3 ounce alcohol....that will be plenty...so 4 pipes out of 1 baggie...

and I got the denatured alcohol at Home depot for $5.99/16oz


----------



## [OT] Loki

i need to try this....


----------



## CigarGal

After todays sanding. I think the shape is what it is. I just need to hand sand and get rid of the dremel gouges.

I took a pic of the blemish on the bottom. It looks pretty deep and I don't think I can get rid of it without getting too close to the baccy hole.

In the first pic you can see how far off center the smoke hole is to the bowl. My next burl will be from Pimo.


----------



## Foz

So I started in on my second pipe and there is a crack in the briar out near the stem. Does anyone have any advice for patching this up? I was thinking some sort of epoxy to patch it, but wasn't sure what to use. I'm working till midnight tonight so I'll try to post a pic tomorrow sometime.


----------



## hyper_dermic

http://www.pipemakersforum.com/index.php

wow, after reading some of the posts in that forum i am humbled...
alot of pros in there, and a goldmine of information.

This next slope is gonna take some money AND talent.

Good luck everyone!

-hyp


----------



## Foz

Yeah I played around there for a while but most of it seems way over my head. I need some dumbed down info. Something "Marine-proof"


----------



## JPH

Sweet Marian...Thats gunna have some nice grain when all the sanding is done.


----------



## CigarGal

JPH said:


> Sweet Marian...Thats gunna have some nice grain when all the sanding is done.


I'm working with 220 now and it seems that the more I sand the more grain appears. Just like Christmas


----------



## KyLongbeard

Yall are giving me an itch! Looking good!


----------



## Foz

Ok so here is pipe #2. In the third pic you can see where I patched a crack. I ended up using a latex wood filler that says its stainable. Now I've got to wait for it to dry so I can sand it down and finish it


----------



## Foz

I got my stains in the mail yesterday so here is my finished product.


----------



## Foz

And here is number two... now I just have to figure out which one to smoke first p


----------



## 12stones

Those look great Foz. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## a.paul

Nice Foz!


----------



## Foz

Thank you gents, I'm breaking in pipe #2 as I type with a bowl of Penzance... so far so good


----------



## dhaus

You people are really getting me green. I've got a vise, a coping saw and a mouse sander that I may just have to put to good use this spring. Those pipes are gorgeous. Foz, where did you get your stain? And how did you apply it? sorry if this is answered above.


----------



## Foz

dhaus said:


> You people are really getting me green. I've got a vise, a coping saw and a mouse sander that I may just have to put to good use this spring. Those pipes are gorgeous. Foz, where did you get your stain? And how did you apply it? sorry if this is answered above.


I got the stains from PIMO (approx $2.50 per color) per JPH's post I used 1/4 of the stain and 1/2 oz of denature alcohol

The first pipe got an undercoating of Cherry and a top coat of Medium Walnut. I intended on just using the Cherry but it was a little too red for my taste.

Pipe Number 2 got a coating of Brown Mahogany

I finished both pipes with a couple of coats of Halcyon II wax which looks good for now. As time goes on I may end up taking them by a B&M for a coat of carnuba wax, we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## dhaus

Your briar was from pimo as well, correct? I mean, those are just fantastic looking pipes. I couldn't afford to buy one that nice. Everyone posting on here has just done an incredible job. I figure, even if mine comes out half as nice, I'll have a decent pipe for about $30 plus sandpaper. Congrats!


----------



## Foz

Yep, one EBAUCHONS and one medium PLATEAUX from PIMO. I would guess my total time inveted to make both pipes was around 10 hrs. The hacksaw and dremel with cutting bit (not disc) were huge time savers. It would've been a one weekend project but I didn't have the stain or wax when I started carving


----------



## dayplanner

Here's my second attempt. This one, like myself, is built for comfort. It fits my hand perfectly. I call it "The Barrel".


----------



## drevim

Nice looking pipes, everyone.

Jealous, because of all the things in life I know I'm _not_ good at. Woodworking ranks right at the top....


----------



## Foz

Looks good


----------



## dhaus

:tpd: Drob, did you use a stain on that beauty? I'm really thinking of doing one of these - probably a little closer to spring. Fob did a nice walnut stain on one of his, so I'm curious. That is really nice!


----------



## CigarGal

I put a finish on my first one today and started my second. Forgot to order the carnuba wax so I have some more shopping to do before pipe #1 is done. But the finish sure pulled out the grain. When it is dry I will get a pic posted.


----------



## dayplanner

dhaus said:


> :tpd: Drob, did you use a stain on that beauty? I'm really thinking of doing one of these - probably a little closer to spring. Fob did a nice walnut stain on one of his, so I'm curious. That is really nice!


Boiled linseed oil and a wax. Used my dremel with a little felt wheel to buff the wax. Got the wax here -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...EAFB:IT&viewitem=&item=290076744179&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## CigarGal

So you tried the paragon wax...seemed a littlepricey to me. A jar of carnuba on Pimo is 3.50.


So that little felt wheelfor the dremel works? I may have to get one.


----------



## JPH

I need to get a dremel buffer attachment to apply my own carnuba, I think I could of done a better job than the B&M...It seems like he was a bit careless and rushed it....left a few little marks in the wood....

can a mini buffer attachment be purchased somewhere? (my dad's got a dremel I can borrow)

damn nice pipes posted here....


----------



## dayplanner

JPH said:


> I need to get a dremel buffer attachment to apply my own carnuba, I think I could of done a better job than the B&M...It seems like he was a bit careless and rushed it....left a few little marks in the wood....
> 
> can a mini buffer attachment be purchased somewhere? (my dad's got a dremel I can borrow)
> 
> damn nice pipes posted here....


Pretty sure you can get them at Home Depot, Lowe's, etc. The nice thing about the Paragon is you don't HAVE to use a machine - it can be buffed (according to the directions) by hand. I used the dremel because I had it, and because I wanted to see how it turned out.

Don't know how much carnuba you get for 3.50, but there's enough wax in the jar I got to buff at least 35-40 pipes!

p


----------



## Foz

I used the paragon and buffed it by hand for my two pipes. I tried the dremmel on one and seemed to get about the same shine on the hand buffed one. I also put on multiple coats just to be safe.


----------



## Fullbent

The Paragon is awesome stuff.


----------



## CigarGal

Fullbent said:


> The Paragon is awesome stuff.


I'll have to look around for some. Can you buy it at craft stores like Michaels?


----------



## a.paul

I've never seen anything like it at Michaels around me.


----------



## Foz

CigarGal said:


> I'll have to look around for some. Can you buy it at craft stores like Michaels?


The company that makes it is the one selling it on ebay


----------



## JPH

CigarGal said:


> I'll have to look around for some. Can you buy it at craft stores like Michaels?


I have looked at Michaels, home depot, pipe shops...cant find it anywhere...PIMO probably has some.


----------



## Foz

I'm at work right now, so I can't look at my jar but there is a website on the side if someone else has it to post.


----------



## dayplanner

CigarGal said:


> I'll have to look around for some. Can you buy it at craft stores like Michaels?


Try http://www.finepipes.com/accessories.php


----------



## 12stones

drrgill said:


> [/B]
> 
> http://www.pimopipecraft.com/
> 
> There you go My Dear!!
> 
> Drrgill
> 
> PS- Will work on some newer photos!


Just ordered the book. I've been wanting to buy a kit for some time now but couldn't bring myself to do it because I want to look at boring my own pieces and making some of the shapes that I like that I know I couldn't do with the pre-bored kits. Hopefully, the book will help.


----------



## CigarGal

12stones said:


> Just ordered the book. I've been wanting to buy a kit for some time now but couldn't bring myself to do it because I want to look at boring my own pieces and making some of the shapes that I like that I know I couldn't do with the pre-bored kits. Hopefully, the book will help.


The book will help. They talk a lot about preparing the block, they also have all the right bits and things for boring your own. When I can get back the use of my shop and my drillpress I am going to bore some of my own as well.


----------



## Demented

I've been looking at Quality Briar. With a lot of free time on my hands, and a good foundation in woodworking, I may as well try my hand at carving a freestyle pipe.

It's also a good reason to add to my collection of woodworking tools.

At this point, it's a matter of finding a piece of wood that speaks to me.


----------



## Demented

A few more links.

briar blocks

parks pipes/briar

parts and supplies

pin/peg vice

carving Kit

auriou rifflers


----------



## ShawnP

To all who have carved pipes so far, you guys have some great talent.

Beautiful pipes each and every one of them  


Making it hard for me to not want to carve my own.:c 


Shawn p


----------



## CigarGal

I wore out my dremel. The motor is sluggish and I think I need to replace the carbon brushes. So I can't carve until I find a source. Second pipe is half done.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

I used the Dremel to achieve basic shape, then sanded... and sanded.....and sanded..... I like the shape I was left with but it doesn't smoke that well. It has been a few years and I have been contemplating another go!
Good luck!


----------



## a.paul

http://www.tylerlanepipes.com/index.php

he's got videos on his site.
Went through the thread, didn't see it, hope it's not a dupe.


----------



## 12stones

a.paul said:


> http://www.tylerlanepipes.com/index.php
> 
> he's got videos on his site.
> Went through the thread, didn't see it, hope it's not a dupe.


I just watched all the videos last week. Nice contribution to the pipe making world.


----------



## SilvrBck

I just ordered my first kit from Pimo. I got the bent ebauchon and it should be here shortly. When I am done shaping and sanding it, can I just apply Paragon wax directly to the wood? I don't plan on staining it. I was going to go with caraunuba wax but read about the hardness and great finish of paragon and decided to go with that.


----------



## JPH

SilvrBck said:


> I just ordered my first kit from Pimo. I got the bent ebauchon and it should be here shortly. When I am done shaping and sanding it, can I just apply Paragon wax directly to the wood? I don't plan on staining it. I was going to go with caraunuba wax but read about the hardness and great finish of paragon and decided to go with that.


Yes once your all done I beleive you can....thats the same kit I use....it's great


----------



## Demented

CigarGal said:


> I wore out my dremel. The motor is sluggish...


If you thing you might make other pipes, a Foredom motor and flex shaft may be a better way to go.


----------



## SilvrBck

I have a couple of questions regarding the finish of the pipe. I plan on shaping and then sanding (course to 100grit) my pipe. I read a thread that said to wet sand at this fine grit. I've read other websites that say to use Tripoli compound. Is that necessary? I'd rather just use sandpaper. I hope it's an either-or type situation. I'm still debating on whether or not I want to stain it.

SB


----------



## caskwith

SilvrBck said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding the finish of the pipe. I plan on shaping and then sanding (course to 100grit) my pipe. I read a thread that said to wet sand at this fine grit. I've read other websites that say to use Tripoli compound. Is that necessary? I'd rather just use sandpaper. I hope it's an either-or type situation. I'm still debating on whether or not I want to stain it.
> 
> SB


Many recommend tripoli on pipes, i personally always use 1000 grit and wet sand, this is followed by drying using a hot air gun (allows less water to soak into the wood). Sometimes you get a little bit of grain rasing (if the wood is left wet for too long, very rare) then all that is needed is a very light sadning with dry 1000 grit and you get a perfect finish i promise.


----------



## a.paul

caskwith said:


> Many recommend tripoli on pipes, i personally always use 1000 grit and wet sand, this is followed by drying using a hot air gun (allows less water to soak into the wood). Sometimes you get a little bit of grain rasing (if the wood is left wet for too long, very rare) then all that is needed is a very light sadning with dry 1000 grit and you get a perfect finish i promise.


Don't know about pipes, but in my business (turned bowls and carved spoons) the raising of the grain has nothing to do with whether the water was left on too long or not, and it's a desirable thing since it allows you to sand off what would then raise from the application of finish.


----------



## Shawn "DEK" Hines

Well I have to say that I have been reading all of this and I thought that I would like to give it a try. I ordered a predrilled kit today be here in a few I will send pics when I get them.


----------



## SilvrBck

Dood, carving your own is not as easy as it sounds!!! I had in my mind this gloriously curved beauty but in reality I am making a mess of things.  But, I'm having a blast doing it.  I started out going for one shape I had in mind but somehow that completely changed as I was grinding away with my Dremmel. I guess I'll call it a modified, bent billiard. Pics to come.


----------



## a.paul

The term is "freehand". :ss


----------



## dhaus

Starting to think about this. Is the pimo book primarily on how to drill the tobacco and smoke holes, or is it a lot of bowel shaping and finishing tips as well? I plan on getting the predrilled block and have no intention on drilling my own at any time. So, should I get the book? Or are there websites that could help with design, how to lay it out on the block, etc. etc.


----------



## 12stones

If you're only looking to get predrilled and just shape, I don't think there's any need for you to get the book. There's plenty of stuff out on the web for you. Don't get me wrong, the book's very informative, but it's a lot about the drilling of the stummel and stem.


----------



## SilvrBck

Well, thanks to this board I have a fine new briar pipe I carved myself. Here's some pics!





































I am an idiot and didn't take a pic of the raw block. This was from a kit from Pimo. I used a dremmel fitted with a course sanding drum for all of the shaping. There was TONS of dust. If you want to do this I highly recommend a dust mask. I didn't use one at first and had briar cemented boogers for a whole day. After I got it shaped with the Dremmel, I sanded by hand all the way up to a wet sand with 1500 grit. Then I applied a light cherry stain (it was my first  ) and allowed that to dry overnight. The next day I started in with the Paragon wax and extreme buffing. I followed Bruce's advice and bought a shoe polish brush and some microfiber cloths. I used about 5 coats of wax. I wanted this sucker shiny. And here it is. Tonight the fire cometh!!! Thanks agian CS for another kick ass obsession.

SB


----------



## 12stones

That looks fantastic. Great job!!


----------



## CigarGal

Very nice job-I need to get my dremel fixed.


----------



## bonggoy

I just bought an ebachaun kit from Primo and a couple of kit from Mark Tinsky (ebachau and plateux). I've read that Mark's kit is supposed to be better. I can't comment on the actual briar wood but the lucite stems from Primo is much much better.


----------



## bonggoy

bonggoy said:


> I just bought an ebachaun kit from Primo and a couple of kit from Mark Tinsky (ebachau and plateux). I've read that Mark's kit is supposed to be better. I can't comment on the actual briar wood but the lucite stems from Pimo is much much better.


Finished with my first pipe. I used Pimo's straight ebauchon kit. Picture is in my personal gallery.

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=2759


----------



## dayplanner

Nice job, Ronnie!


----------



## IHT

bump, since we've been discussin this a lot in here lately. :tu




:bl


----------



## Sancho

I was just looking for this thread to continue my post in the stand thread  Anyone have any experience with either rusticating or een better sand blasting?


----------



## IHT

Sancho said:


> I was just looking for this thread to continue my post in the stand thread  Anyone have any experience with either rusticating or een better sand blasting?


rusticating can be done with a dremel (or chisel set).
i think doyle said he sandblasted part of his (i know someone said they did in this thread, as i just finished re-reading it).


----------



## IKMeerschaum

IHT said:


> rusticating can be done with a dremel (or chisel set).
> i think doyle said he sandblasted part of his (i know someone said they did in this thread, as i just finished re-reading it).


Dremel type tool is how our carvers in Turkey rusticate pipes like the cottom's choice pipe shown below. I don't know of anyone who has been successful in doing sandblasting on meerschaum. The meerschaum doesn't have the soft/hard ridge variation that wood grain produces that makes sandblasting work on a briar pipe.









For imagination-challenged, we have half-carved kits to help people get jump started with their carving project.


----------



## IHT

very cool. thanks for the info.

yep, i wouldn't imagine someone sandblasting a meer.


----------



## Sancho

I have begun sandblasting my pipe. For anyone interested you will need very high pressure to get results, I am using arena sand and a 5/32 blaster tip. Interestingly the briar sparks when the sand hits it, which makes for a very cool light show when your working late at night :tu


----------



## havana_lover

Sancho said:


> I have begun sandblasting my pipe. For anyone interested you will need very high pressure to get results, I am using arena sand and a 5/32 blaster tip. Interestingly the briar sparks when the sand hits it, which makes for a very cool light show when your working late at night :tu


nice, when do we get to see??


----------



## Sancho

When its done of course  Probably once I get stain on it I'll post the complete series of pictures from briar block to ugly pipe


----------



## caskwith

It always amazes me how guys start of by saying they are going to buy a block and carve there own, then they joke about how badly its going halfway through and then when we see the pictures they have created really great pipes. I think a lot of people really underestimate themselves, and it especially impresses me that most carve using only a dremel and hand tools.

Well done guys!


----------



## Mad Hatter

For those interested: sandblasted African Meerschaum

www.talbertpipes.com/2007/02/when-economics-trumps-fun.html


----------



## IHT

i just got my kit today from tim west at the KC pipe show. huge block o' wood, i think the bowl is over 2" deep right now. really cool green swirl saddle bit stem, perfectly drilled draught hole...
just wish i had some tools (band saw, etc). i have a dremel and a wood file.


----------



## dayplanner

Greg, you can knock off a couple of the corners with a mitre saw and mitre box. If you don't have one, they're real cheap at Home Depot. Just knocking off two corners will save a ton of time.


----------



## EnyafanJT

IHT said:


> i just got my kit today from tim west at the KC pipe show. huge block o' wood, i think the bowl is over 2" deep right now. really cool green swirl saddle bit stem, perfectly drilled draught hole...
> just wish i had some tools (band saw, etc). i have a dremel and a wood file.


hell greg just do like i do and get a rasp with REALLY deep teeth. it doesn't take as long as you think and it takes your mind off of life.


----------



## IHT

EnyafanJT said:


> hell greg just do like i do and get a rasp with REALLY deep teeth. it doesn't take as long as you think and it takes your mind off of life.


yep, that's what i meant by file... it's a big rasp is all. used it on my sons pinewood derby car last year.


----------



## Sancho

I dont have a dremal, I used a file and wood carving set almost exclusivly to carve mine. Well that and a coping saw to cut the corners. The thing that Im really not pleased with on mine is the area right above the shank, I wish I had rounded it out more before I started blasting. Of course I also wish my block of wood didn't have so many pits in it...


----------



## dayplanner

Yep, pits suck. No way to tell they are there until you start removing briar.


Not so bad, tho, if you have IHT type money and can just throw away the pitted block and buy another.


----------



## worr lord

cquon said:


> Yep, pits suck. No way to tell they are there until you start removing briar.
> 
> Not so bad, tho, if you have IHT type money and can just throw away the pitted block and buy another.


:tu

Almost bought a Plateau kit at the shop today, but ended up with a nice Nording for $5 more


----------



## dayplanner

Had the day off, the arbor and drill chuck for my midi-lathe came UPS, so I thought, hell, why not make a pipe. This one was done entirely by me, including boring the bowl and draught hole. I didn't turn the stem, tho.
Turned out pretty nice, except the drill bit wandered a wee bit on me when I was drilling the draught hole. I used a med walnut stain, then buffed it up with tripoli.


----------



## Tricker-cl

wow, nice work. I wanna do that, but I ride the short bus when it comes to "crafty" things.


----------



## Mad Hatter

cquon said:


> Had the day off, the arbor and drill chuck for my midi-lathe came UPS, so I thought, hell, why not make a pipe. This one was done entirely by me, including boring the bowl and draught hole. I didn't turn the stem, tho.
> Turned out pretty nice, except the drill bit wandered a wee bit on me when I was drilling the draught hole. I used a med walnut stain, then buffed it up with tripoli.


Good Lord man, you did that all in one day?

I got my book today. Now if I can only concentrate long enough to read it.........


----------



## dayplanner

Mad Hatter said:


> Good Lord man, you did that all in one day?
> 
> I got my book today. Now if I can only concentrate long enough to read it.........


Yeah, took about 6 hrs total.


----------



## Mad Hatter

cquon said:


> Yeah, took about 6 hrs total.


That's impressive. Ever think about doing it semi-professionally? Right now I'm holding out for a bigger house with a garage to set up for a workshop for various woodworking projects. One of these days I *will *have freetime that doesn't come in one lump in the middle of winter.


----------



## nimravus01

Nice work, Doyle. I've thought about carving one of my own, but, I'd have to start with one of those pre-drilled kits, I believe. 

How does it smoke???


----------



## paperairplane

Very nice - I am going to convert some Xmas cash into pre-drilled blocks. I will be going mostly hand tools, though I have a hand drill and dremel that I have done some metal polishing with.... the vermont plateaus on ebay look decent enough, if a little spendy. 

my wife brought home a jig saw today, which may be too big for most pipe cuts....

(Gotta love a woman who brings home power tools.)

I don't know if drilling your own is very viable without a drill press, but lowes had a decent one for $99 a few weeks back.


----------



## Sancho

Finished my first tonight, was trying to blast finish it but the weather wasn't cooperating so I opted instead to just rusticate it, leaving the top finish sanded and a thin strip on the shank smooth as well. I would have been much happier if I could have blasted it and it didn't have that giant sand pit on the side 

More Pics


----------



## dayplanner

Sancho said:


> Finished my first tonight, was trying to blast finish it but the weather wasn't cooperating so I opted instead to just rusticate it, leaving the top finish sanded and a thin strip on the shank smooth as well. I would have been much happier if I could have blasted it and it didn't have that giant sand pit on the side
> 
> More Pics


Very nice, Sancho.


----------



## dayplanner

paperairplane said:


> Very nice - I am going to convert some Xmas cash into pre-drilled blocks. I will be going mostly hand tools, though I have a hand drill and dremel that I have done some metal polishing with.... the vermont plateaus on ebay look decent enough, if a little spendy.
> 
> my wife brought home a jig saw today, which may be too big for most pipe cuts....
> 
> (Gotta love a woman who brings home power tools.)
> 
> I don't know if drilling your own is very viable without a drill press, but lowes had a decent one for $99 a few weeks back.


Give this site a try - excellent product, and customer service, to boot!

http://www.pimopipecraft.com/prebored.html


----------



## worr lord

Excellent work Sancho. That pipe now has an extremely unique look to it. I like the smooth sanded bands as well


----------



## Mad Hatter

worr lord said:


> Excellent work Sancho. That pipe now has an extremely unique look to it. I like the smooth sanded bands as well


What he said


----------



## txdyna65

Some excellent looking work in here. I got a predrilled block from Scottie for Christmas. Looking forward to doing the work. Dont expect pics anytime soon though, Im slow


----------



## IHT

:r
while smoking last night (by myself in the garage) i kept thinking about grabbing my dremel and starting on that big o' block o' wood i got from tim west.
i really need to get crackin on that.


----------



## dls

I wish the pipes i carved looked half as good as these! Oh well, at least they still burn tobacco. Very nice Doyle, and Sancho!!


----------



## JoelS

We all had to start somewhere! Just get to it and see what happens.

I've made this offer on other boards, and I'll make it here too. If you'd like to watch/learn to make a pipe and you're in the Sacramento area, let me know. All it will cost you is the pipe that gets made.


----------



## dayplanner

JoelS said:


> We all had to start somewhere! Just get to it and see what happens.
> 
> I've made this offer on other boards, and I'll make it here too. If you'd like to watch/learn to make a pipe and you're in the Sacramento area, let me know. All it will cost you is the pipe that gets made.


Don't know if I'll ever make it to San Fran, but I do have a question if you don't mind -

Do you use carnuba wax before polishing? Or, do you just stain and then polish with tripoli and dry buff?

If you do use carnuba wax, how do you apply it? I can't figure out how to get it from a hunk to the pipe.

Awesome offer, BTW.


----------



## IHT

if i were in that area, i'd take you up on that offer. been wanting to start making my own, just a matter of time, tools, briar, know-how... y'know, EVERYTHING it takes.  (of course, if i got off my ass from this place, i'd have the time, and could learn - so i blame all of you)


----------



## JoelS

cquon said:


> Don't know if I'll ever make it to San Fran, but I do have a question if you don't mind -
> 
> Do you use carnuba wax before polishing? Or, do you just stain and then polish with tripoli and dry buff?
> 
> If you do use carnuba wax, how do you apply it? I can't figure out how to get it from a hunk to the pipe.
> 
> Awesome offer, BTW.


Once I finish all the stain/sand sequences and am ready to polish, I start with brown tripoli on an 8 inch round buff chucked into my lathe (of all things). After brown, another buff with white diamond. After that, another buff with Carnauba. Followed by a 4th buff that's blank for final polish. I run the buffs around 1200 rpms. If you're using 6 inch buffs, run them around 1800rpms.

When the buff is spinning, press the wax bar into the buff for a few seconds. That will melt some of the wax onto the buff. Then you can transfer it from there to the pipe the same way. Keep pressure on the buff light.


----------



## dayplanner

JoelS said:


> Once I finish all the stain/sand sequences and am ready to polish, I start with brown tripoli on an 8 inch round buff chucked into my lathe (of all things). After brown, another buff with white diamond. After that, another buff with Carnauba. Followed by a 4th buff that's blank for final polish. I run the buffs around 1200 rpms. If you're using 6 inch buffs, run them around 1800rpms.
> 
> When the buff is spinning, press the wax bar into the buff for a few seconds. That will melt some of the wax onto the buff. Then you can transfer it from there to the pipe the same way. Keep pressure on the buff light.


Thanks, Joel! :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Here is the latest pipe. Again, I bored the draught hole (which came out dead center this time), the tobacco hole, and this time I turned the tenon to size and polished the stem. As you can see, I still need a little more practice - add a little trouble with the stem-to-shank fitting. But, it smokes great!


----------



## JoelS

Stem to shank fit is easiest if you shape them assembled.


----------



## txdyna65

Thought I would post a couple of pictures of my progress. About 2 hours of work with a dremel so far. Not done, but its starting to look like a pipe  Had to deviate from the original shape I had planned because of a few bad pits, but I think I'll like the end result.

What I started with (Courtesy of Volfan)



After a couple of hours work, its still really big, so I have alot of work left.


----------



## volfan

txdyna65 said:


> Thought I would post a couple of pictures of my progress. About 2 hours of work with a dremel so far. Not done, but its starting to look like a pipe  Had to deviate from the original shape I had planned because of a few bad pits, but I think I'll like the end result.
> 
> What I started with (Courtesy of Volfan)
> 
> After a couple of hours work, its still really big, so I have alot of work left.


NICE!!!.

scottie


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

This thread makes me wish I had bought a Dremel for myself instead of all the Craftsman tools this year.


----------



## paperairplane

That first pic looks pretty good - call it a "slab-side, freehand poker that sits" and pack that sucker up! 

paperairplane - efficiency expert

Hey SU, get a rasp and some sandpaper - old school!


----------



## mparker

Volfan where did you get your kit?

Your progress looks great. You shaped it all with your Dremel? 

I have carved two pipes to date and they where far from smokeable.


----------



## IHT

every time i head down to the garage for a pipe, i think to myself, "should've brought that block of briar with me, the dremel is sitting right there." yet i never do...


----------



## txdyna65

mparker said:


> Volfan where did you get your kit?
> 
> Your progress looks great. You shaped it all with your Dremel?
> 
> I have carved two pipes to date and they where far from smokeable.


He bought the kit in Houston at a B&M, The Briar Shoppe

And yes most of that was done with a dremel, Im sanding by hand now.


----------



## dayplanner

Here is my latest. Tried my hand at rusticating on this one. It is the smallest one I've done, at about 5" X 1-3/4" X 1-3/8".


----------



## txdyna65

I need to come over and get finishing pointers from you Doyle. Nice pipe bro, you are too fast lol


----------



## kheffelf

Awesome pipe Doyle, that rustication looks really good along with the whole pipe. So, when are you opening up your online store?p


----------



## dayplanner

txdyna65 said:


> I need to come over and get finishing pointers from you Doyle. Nice pipe bro, you are too fast lol


Kenny, shoot me a pm.


----------



## dayplanner

kheffelf said:


> Awesome pipe Doyle, that rustication looks really good along with the whole pipe. So, when are you opening up your online store?p


Still need lots more practice before that happens, LOL!


----------



## kheffelf

cquon said:


> Still need lots more practice before that happens, LOL!


Yeah, but your last pipe looks really good, a lot of improvement already. Keep up the good work.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Sancho said:


> Finished my first tonight, was trying to blast finish it but the weather wasn't cooperating so I opted instead to just rusticate it, leaving the top finish sanded and a thin strip on the shank smooth as well. I would have been much happier if I could have blasted it and it didn't have that giant sand pit on the side
> 
> More Pics


I like it, Sancho. Nice work.


----------



## Infin1ty

Hmm, this made me want to carve my own pipe. I'll have to check into getting a Dremel, and getting one of those start kits.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Anyone ever think of trying a native wood? Been wanting to make one for years, since before I even knew about briar. Here's a few observations from a pipemaker:

http://www.naspc.org/otherwood.html


----------



## dayplanner

I'd love to do one out of Cherry wood, maybe even apple if I can find any.
Seems to me they would be exceptionally "sweet" smokers.


----------



## Mad Hatter

cquon said:


> I'd love to do one out of Cherry wood, maybe even apple if I can find any.
> Seems to me they would be exceptionally "sweet" smokers.


I think the best bet would be to find a lumber retailer where you could get a kiln dried 4x4, maybe the amish. In HS my industrial arts teacher had access to all sorts of stuff like that. Just a stray idea.... I haven't done any looking so I really don't know enough to sound like I know anything at this point....... 
Would be awesome if you could actually come by a big burl to make one.


----------



## paperairplane

there is a custom cabinet and door/window framing company near me.. need to see if they have any untreated, dried woods.... even if they don't smoke great, you can make a ton of practice pipes from a 2*4.

I will do some checking around - seems like you should be able to find this easy enough - key is probably finding someone to sell you a small amount.

Think how many pipes would a 3' piece of 4*4 make.... 

I guess there aren't a lot of hardwood pipes, as there is a somewhat limited grain as compared to briar. 

Can you make an apple wood pipe into a shape other than apple? 
Would a mesquite wood pipe smoke latakia better?


----------



## paperairplane

guess I was editing while you were quoting me - well I stand by both posts!

If I can find a few hunks I will gladly ship a few out.

I think my preference would be cherry, as I like the color.


----------



## Mad Hatter

paperairplane said:


> guess I was editing while you were quoting me - well I stand by both posts!
> 
> If I can find a few hunks I will gladly ship a few out.
> 
> I think my preference would be cherry, as I like the color.


Good call. I have a cabinetmaker locally that I've done some work for. Aside from that I have a knee-high walnut block that's been decorating my living room for the last three years. Ironically I picked it up after a big storm in hopes of someday making a pipe from it.


----------



## paperairplane

Seems like the only difficulty is the kiln dried part. I have access to hardwood trees. Everything I have read on briar - the magic seems to be in the drying and ageing.


----------



## tzaddi

Mad Hatter said:


> Anyone ever think of trying a native wood? Been wanting to make one for years, since before I even knew about briar. Here's a few observations from a pipemaker:
> 
> http://www.naspc.org/otherwood.html


I have been working with one of our own members, pierredekat, a pipe maker, harvesting manzanita rootballs. He has made a few really nice pipes out of manzanita which is a cousin to the tree heath (Erica arborea), briar. In fact during the war (II) when Mediterranean Briar was not available the Kaywoodie company had a venture in the Santa Cruz Mountains (CA) harvesting and making pipes for a line called "Monterey Pipes", made out of "Mission Briar", translate that to manzanita. After the war when Mediterranean Briar was readily available again Kaywoodie stopped the operation around 1946. One of the stories that I have read states that this was the origins why the term "imported briar" was/is stamped on pipes, to differentiate the wood from domestic or "mission briar", manzanita.

The key to using manzanita it to harvest it properly as you would Mediterranean Briar, that is to process it within hours of digging it up by cutting the blocks and boiling it and then sealing it up for about a year after which you slowly introduce it back to ambient RH. Manzanita is notorious for cracking and checking when left to it's own devices.

Check out this link to the pipe makers forum showing and talking about using manzanita. BTW I bought that pipe you see in this link and it smokes great.

http://www.pipemakersforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2757

Rob AKA pierredekat is schooling me 
-Richard


----------



## hollywood

You guys are making some really good looking pipes out there! Kenny is right; Doyle you are too dang fast!! LOL!! Very cool little poker!:tu

Got inspired to pick up a kit myself. Got one on ebay that looks like the kit you got Kenny. Here is the pics of the progress. Did most of it yesterday. All done with hand tools so far; as I don't have a Dremel yet, And my saws and grinder is still at my mothers house. Think I'll go get those today!?! All I can say is; doing it by hand is a bi*ch! What do you think?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

quote[All I can say is; doing it by hand is a bi*ch!]

It does give you a better understanding and appreciation of the prices some artisan pipe makers ask. Looks like you are starting off well. Just think how much you will enjoy smoking your self-made beauty.


----------



## tzaddi

hollywood said:


> You guys are making some really good looking pipes out there! Kenny is right; Doyle you are too dang fast!! LOL!! Very cool little poker!:tu
> 
> Got inspired to pick up a kit myself. Got one on ebay that looks like the kit you got Kenny. Here is the pics of the progress. Did most of it yesterday. All done with hand tools so far; as I don't have a Dremel yet, And my saws and grinder is still at my mothers house. Think I'll go get those today!?! All I can say is; doing it by hand is a bi*ch! What do you think?


Slow and steady wins the race. The upper body can always use the workout. Nice work, patience is the watchword. :tu


----------



## caskwith

hollywood said:


> You guys are making some really good looking pipes out there! Kenny is right; Doyle you are too dang fast!! LOL!! Very cool little poker!:tu
> 
> Got inspired to pick up a kit myself. Got one on ebay that looks like the kit you got Kenny. Here is the pics of the progress. Did most of it yesterday. All done with hand tools so far; as I don't have a Dremel yet, And my saws and grinder is still at my mothers house. Think I'll go get those today!?! All I can say is; doing it by hand is a bi*ch! What do you think?


Slow and steady is the way to go. When i make a pipe i try and do things methodically, thiking about what needs to be removed, then remove a small peice then find the next bit. all the time removing small parts, this way you dont make as many mistakes. My mentor paul taught me this on my first day and it has always worked. You will get faster but the thought process is the same, remove, stop, think, remove, stop, think etc. You will get there in the end dont worry.


----------



## hollywood

Ok .... not quite slow and steady; but I do understand what you mean! I guess I'm taking my time to some extent? :r I don't know. I do know my OCD is loving this!!

Here is today's progress so far. Starting to shape up a little. I have quite a bit more to take off to give it the final shape before finish sanding it. Not too bad I think.


----------



## hollywood

a few more pics from this evening. i can't stop working on it!:r almost finished with the rough sanding to shape. i need a little hear and there but it's close. i want to change the bit now though. we'll see how that works out.


----------



## The Professor

looking very nice there, Dave!!!!! p


----------



## hollywood

ok folks. last pictures for today; I promise!:r can't help it!! i am pretty excited!! give me some feedback. what does it need .... besides the right bit. hopefully the two small inclusions on the front will come out in final sanding!


----------



## worr lord

Love the shape, especially the rounded bottom of the shank. I bet it feels great in your hand


----------



## tzaddi

I wouldn't worry about those "inclusions", that's part of the character of that piece of wood. You have a great spacial sense. :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Now is the time to sand.....sand.....and sand some more. I would be a little worried about the thin area at the bottom of the mortise/stem joint area. You will need to be careful and choose your stem wisely. The inclusions will hopefully disappear or at the very least be lessened by you sanding. And there is always partial rustication.
Great shaping, a very professional looking piece!!


----------



## hollywood

just did my first sanding with 180 grit. put on a very thin coat of color after. it really helps show what needs more work and begins to set the tone for the final work.

don't think I'll be doing my own stem on this one. the thought of hand carving that part is a bit scary. might be sending the pipe off to have one made just for it.

thanks everybody for the comments on the progress. can't wait to finish this one and try another shape!

oh ... a couple more pics.(sorry ... can't help it!)


----------



## hollywood

So when you get tired of me posting let me know!!:r

Well. I said earlier that I was pretty freaked out about the stem. The one that came in the kit was big. Since I don't have any power tools here; I really never thought I could get that material shaped without totally f*ing it up. Somebody suggested that maybe I could get one custom made for it. They said to check out J. H. Lowes because they really have had a great reputation and sell a big selection of briar blocks and stem materials. Recently Tim West bought the company and runs it himself. I called this morning to ask about having him make a stem and he laughed ... in a good way. After a good bit of conversation about materials and technique; Tim basically said to buck up, put the stem back in the shank, and start grinding and sanding!! Loved it! He really was very helpful and gave me plenty of encouragement. I can't wait to talk to him again and to buy my next kits there!! Thank You Tim!:tu

After a bit of a boot in the posterior, I loaded up the stem back in the pipe and set out to tame the beast. Grabbed my 4-way rasp and sandpaper and got busy. Took a little elbow grease, but I think I got what I wanted. I am so stoked!! Been grinning ear to ear since about 1/2 way through it. I've gotten through the shaping and it's time to start the final sanding phases and finish work. I need better pics, but .... here she is. Hope you like it.


----------



## dayplanner

Nice save, Dave. Now, it's time for sanding, and sanding, and more sanding...

Here's a shot of my first attempt at making a Canadian - turned out to be a Canadian on "steroids". 

Geez, my camera sucks. Guess it's time to invest in another one.


----------



## worr lord

Is the ID of the bowl as small as it seems? Probably a great smoker . The grain is quite attractive as well.


----------



## dayplanner

worr lord said:


> Is the ID of the bowl as small as it seems? Probably a great smoker . The grain is quite attractive as well.


The bowl ID is actually 3/4" - like I said, it turned out to be a huge pipe. The overall height of the bowl is 2", while the length is just shy of 6.


----------



## ultramag

cquon said:


> I'd love to do one out of Cherry wood, maybe even apple if I can find any.
> Seems to me they would be exceptionally "sweet" smokers.


Doyle, I have some apple and peach that may be of a suitable size for making a run at this if your serious about trying it. I smoke/BBQ quite a bit and cut my wood chunks about the size you would want to start with probably. Most of this is 1 yr. + seasoned at the moment. I may even be able to do cherry, but I'll have to check. Just let me know, and I'll see what I've got. :tu


----------



## jgros001

Great work Dave and Drob....when are you guys going to take some orders?


----------



## JacksonCognac

Hollywood - that pipe looks like it's been professionally made! Nice work, can't wait for the final shots.


----------



## mr.c

dangerous thread ... almost picked up some briar blocks from mimo at the chi show. glad I didnt :r

Dave thats a nice pipe ya widdled out there!


----------



## motortown

GREAT work, guys!!:tu


----------



## hollywood

almost done!!


----------



## tzaddi

hollywood said:


> almost done!!


That pipe is already a poser... it's destined for great things. Nice work and nice photos. :tu

I like the way the stem has a step, to me it mimics the slope of the bowl facing the stem.


----------



## dayplanner

Here's a couple of shots of one I finished on Christmas day. I took the time on this one to take advantage of the grain. The tobacco hole is drilled at angle for maximum depth. I smoked half a bowl of Tudor Castle in it last night, and it smokes fine.


----------



## hollywood

Here is my finished pipe(well...maybe a bit more buffing). I can't wait to fire her up!!


----------



## motortown

She's a beauty!!! As I said before, I'm brand new to the pipe-thing, and now you guys have me thinking about picking up tools and raw wood. What the hell kinda slope is this, anyway?? :r

Seriously though, awesome craftsmanship by you and the other guys! That's talent, my man!!:tu


----------



## hollywood

Here's my next shape. Coming along pretty well, I think. This one may have some really nice grain when she's done.


----------



## hollywood

OK. How about a little rusticated poker!? This was fun! Some very nice birdseye on the bottom just had to stay. Have to figure out how to finish this one.


----------



## mr.c

Dave, what did you use for a stain?


----------



## hollywood

mr.c said:


> Dave, what did you use for a stain?


after rough sanding the poker; i used Medium Brown leather dye from Fiebing's. same color i used on the brandy, but it was so much darker here. i wanted it as a background stain to begin with so I could see the rustication as i cut it out. still so new at this. i need to learn much more about the finishing techniques and such.


----------



## JoelS

As a suggestion for the next one, you will find it easier to get all of the sanding finished before rusticating. The rustication ought to be the last thing you do before final stain and whatever final finish you choose to use. Otherwise you run the risk of smoothing the rustication some as you finish the sanding.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hollywood

JoelS said:


> As a suggestion for the next one, you will find it easier to get all of the sanding finished before rusticating. The rustication ought to be the last thing you do before final stain and whatever final finish you choose to use. Otherwise you run the risk of smoothing the rustication some as you finish the sanding.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you Joel. I appreciate the advice. This little poker is more a trial of the rustication technique and how to finish it to achieve the right look; than anything. I just put on the 1st finish coat yesterday and the 2nd today. Will do a final sanding again tonight with 800 grit and do the final coat tmrw, before starting to buff it out.


----------



## Sancho

That rustication turned out really nicely! You just went at it with a flat blade and dug and twisted?


----------



## hollywood

Sancho said:


> That rustication turned out really nicely! You just went at it with a flat blade and dug and twisted?


:r

Yup! Pretty basic and rudimentary; but that was it. I had no clue when I started if it would work or not, but it was good practice. Wish I could stay home and do this all day every day!! Just too damn much fun!! Now I need a mini lathe and more hand tools!:hn


----------



## hova45

Dave you carved some really nice pipes.:tup


----------



## hollywood

preview of a big sumbuck. carved it from an old estate block that someone had started to carve, but quit. was UGLY, but it was BIG. just one more round of practice. got a bit more touch up and a few more finish coats to go.

so .... when is this carver's swap again!?!?


----------



## CigarGal

What is the tool you are using for the rustication? Then you sand it down? Looks like an interesting texture. I would like to try it. Also, did you say you use a leather stain on the briar? Is it a cream?


----------



## hollywood

CigarGal said:


> What is the tool you are using for the rustication? Then you sand it down? Looks like an interesting texture. I would like to try it. Also, did you say you use a leather stain on the briar? Is it a cream?


Hey Marianne. The poker was done with a carving knife. Just cut in and popped out some chunks. Took about an hour do get it dug out.

This last one is all done with a Dremel and a carving tip. Yup.

The Febring's leather dye is a liquid. I found that if you cut it with grain alcohol or mineral spirits; it will thin it just right for a lighter finish. It also soaks in and dries faster. Here's the last one with a light coat, then a very thin dark coat that i wiped off lightly to leave the outside edges lighter; then another light stain on top of that. It'll dry until tmrw, then I can put a very light buff to it.


----------



## hollywood

here it is with the stem straightened, trimmed, and an acrylic insert put on. need to finish restoring the stem and it's done.


----------



## hollywood

up and coming ...



http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1083574vt0.jpg

guess all the pics are causing problems because photobucket is down!?


----------



## hollywood

guess i'm the only one obsessed with this thread!?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

:tu to you Dave for making these great looking pipes.

Must be especially rewarding smoking from a pipe that you made yourself!

Great job!!!

p

.


----------



## kvm

Dave you and Doyle make some great looking pipes. :tu I may have to break down and give this a try yet. Worst case I end up with some kindling for the wood stove.


----------



## Galaxie_xl

The pipes really look good, Hollywood. I'm hoping that eventually mine will turn out that nice. Working on my second one and was wondering if you can reuse dye that has dried out by adding alcohol again?


----------



## hollywood

Galaxie_xl said:


> The pipes really look good, Hollywood. I'm hoping that eventually mine will turn out that nice. Working on my second one and was wondering if you can reuse dye that has dried out by adding alcohol again?


Not sure about the dye, but only one way to find out at this stage ... pour some in and give it a go on some scrap wood to see if it holds color.

post up a pic or two of your work. love to see what everybody is carving. :tu

btw - here's a ling to a great site with a TON if information for those new or those who have been carving a while. joining the forum apparently takes a while, but it might be worth the wait with who all posts there.

pipemakersforum.com


----------



## CigarGal

You broke photobucket?? Oh no!


The pipes are looking good, Dave. I can't wait to get back to mine-it is a bit cold yet for sitting outside and carving. I will have to wait a couple of months. Then I want to get in on the carving pass.


----------



## tzaddi

hollywood said:


> btw - here's a ling to a great site with a TON if information for those new or those who have been carving a while. joining the forum apparently takes a while, but it might be worth the wait with who all posts there.
> 
> pipemakersforum.com


*pierredekat* AKA *R. M. Perkins Pipes* a member here at Club Stogie is a member and contributor of the *Pipemakers forum*. Since we both grow tobacco I have exchanged homegrown with him. More importantly we have been involved in a joint venture to harvest manzanita root for pipemaking as *mentioned earlier in this thread*.

This is definitely a diverse group of skilled and talented people.

-Richard


----------



## hollywood

Hey everybody. Need your opinions on this pipe. Does the shape work? How about the shank? Probably going to have another stem, but I have to cut a new one.


----------



## mparker

Very nice work!

The only thing I would change is the stem to a darker color. Again very nice looking pipe. I hope to make one that nice one day.

Mark


----------



## smokeyscotch

Dave, I think you made a great choice for the shape on that last pipe. It suits the grain pattern nicely. This is an awesome thread, and you are contibuting some nice pieces. Same to you, Doyle. I love seeing all the craftsmanship and passion here.


----------



## JoelS

Why all the oblique angles? I'd love to see a regular side shot of that pipe.

IMO, that stem doesn't fit the pipe at all. Neither the shape nor the color. The pipe has so much going on that a plain black stem would be best.


----------



## physiognomy

hollywood said:


> Hey everybody. Need your opinions on this pipe. Does the shape work? How about the shank? Probably going to have another stem, but I have to cut a new one.


Very cool looking pipe H'wood!!! I particularly love the 'shape' you have given to the shank... The curves are really accented by the grain & catch the eye well. I agree that the stem should probably go, but I would be very proud with the results if I were you p

edit... definitely let us know how it smokes :tu


----------



## hollywood

Sat down today after my morning meeting and carved my No. 4 pipe. This one started out to be something completely different than were I ended. I had to really let the briar tell me what to do because of small fissures and big sand pits buried deep within.

I used my 4 sided rasp and the Dremel to shape this freehand Danish Egg. It really took on a life of it's own as the dust was flying and the chips were falling. I really enjoy the feel and eye this one lends. Tell me what you think.


----------



## JPH

Thats V. nice work!


----------



## SAjunidog

Wow, that looks very nice, especially the grain. I'm not a fan of the volcano-style top (where the walls are thin and squared off at the very top and quickly get thicker, kind of), but thats a personal thing.


----------



## txdyna65

Dave, trust me you arent the only one obsessed with this thread. You do some damn fine work and I love coming to look at them.


----------



## tzaddi

Let's see what Dave is carving today.  I can really appreciate your productivity and find it hard to criticize lest I slow you down on your pursuit of the perfect pipe. At some point it feels like I am witnessing the birth of another great pipe maker. Keep on keeping on. :tu


----------



## Subotaj

Nice looking freehand Danish Egg 
Great job!
Bellissimo!
:tu


----------



## Joan

hollywood said:


> Tell me what you think.


:bl

I think the pros have major competition here. OUTSTANDING! Is this the final iteration and have you measured the final dimensions?


----------



## ShawnP

hollywood said:


> Sat down today after my morning meeting and carved my No. 4 pipe. This one started out to be something completely different than were I ended. I had to really let the briar tell me what to do because of small fissures and big sand pits buried deep within.
> 
> I used my 4 sided rasp and the Dremel to shape this freehand Danish Egg. It really took on a life of it's own as the dust was flying and the chips were falling. I really enjoy the feel and eye this one lends. Tell me what you think.


Wow Dave that is beautiful.

I'd actually buy your pipes is they keep turning out the way the are 

Great job I love that shape.

Shawn


----------



## hollywood

Thank you all for the comments!! It's very cool and inspiring!!:tu

Joan, I may run another 600 grit sanding on it and a very light 2nd coat of that finish to deepen it. Then it just needs buffed and waxed. The dimensions are as follows:

Height - 2.00 
Width - 1.75 
Length - 5.75 
Chamber - .750


----------



## paperairplane

Here's what you can 1/2 @ss together in about 4 hours with a rasp and sandpaper... natural finish, just polished and waxed. Left this plateau in for kicks.









Did I mention that I went huge... you buy wood, why waste money carving it all away...








Gratuitous puppy pic.. say hi Solomon...


----------



## paperairplane

I had fun playing with the block of wood - since I intended to make this a very large pipe, and treat this as a learning experience I did not spend too much time being exact.

I used a jig saw to remove the initial excess material, roughed the shape in with a rasp and did most of the finish work with 100 and 180 grit sandpaper. The shape was dictated mostly by the plateau area - I decided I wanted to keep it in, and I wanted a sitter.

I may at some point go back and stain this piece, as there is a lot of nice cross grain and some decent birdseye. Right now, it has been polished with rouge and waxed. 

I am going to call it the MOAB - mother of all briar. 2 1/8" tall, 5 1/2" long. Bowl is 7/8" ID and 1 1/2" inside depth. Walls of the bowl are over 1/4" thick - so burnout is a minimal risk.


----------



## hollywood

Finally had some time to sit down for a bit to finish another pipe. This is No. 5 for me.


----------



## SAjunidog

Wow hollywood, that pipe is stunning!

Edit: if you hold it in your mouth, what angle is the bowl at compared to the ground?


----------



## hollywood

SAjunidog said:


> Wow hollywood, that pipe is stunning!
> 
> Edit: if you hold it in your mouth, what angle is the bowl at compared to the ground?


Thanks!

I'm guessing it's like 45*? Certainly comfortable and not angled enough to lose any tobacco!:tu

The pipe is 5.5"L x 1.75"H x 1.5"W with a .75 tobacco chamber that is 1.1" deep.


----------



## SAjunidog

hollywood said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm guessing it's like 45*? Certainly comfortable and not angled enough to lose any tobacco!:tu
> 
> The pipe is 5.5"L x 1.75"H x 1.5"W with a .75 tobacco chamber that is 1.1" deep.


Ah ok, I was looking at it and for some reason I was thinking it'd be ~90*, but 45 is pretty normal (I think I've got a few around that angle).

Edit: whats the shank extension made of? I like that its got a grain, it seems like most extensions are just flat, which can make them kinda boring.


----------



## JoelS

Hollywood, I would suggest backing off on the amount of bend on the stem. You've got it bent much too far.

Nice job though.


----------



## [OT] Loki

hollywood said:


> Finally had some time to sit down for a bit to finish another pipe. This is No. 5 for me.


now this is a pipe I'd buy


----------



## smokeyscotch

:tpd: Very beautiful work.


----------



## hollywood

JoelS said:


> Hollywood, I would suggest backing off on the amount of bend on the stem. You've got it bent much too far.
> 
> Nice job though.


Is this a little better!? I kept looking at it; and I think you were right!! Thanks!


----------



## ShawnP

Hollywood when are you going to start SELLING those bad boys???????


Shawn


----------



## mparker

paperairplane said:


> Here's what you can 1/2 @ss together in about 4 hours with a rasp and sandpaper... natural finish, just polished and waxed. Left this plateau in for kicks.
> 
> View attachment 6705
> 
> 
> Did I mention that I went huge... you buy wood, why waste money carving it all away...
> View attachment 6706
> 
> 
> Gratuitous puppy pic.. say hi Solomon...
> View attachment 6707


Great work. Keep it up you are on the right track


----------



## mparker

Hollywood that simply a stunning pipe. I would buy that pipe in a heart beat if I saw it in a shop etc.


----------



## icculus1946

The new bend is much better. Looks like a great pipe!


----------



## JoelS

Yes, that's much better. Nice job!


----------



## hollywood

ShawnP said:


> Hollywood when are you going to start SELLING those bad boys???????
> 
> Shawn


Hehe. Thanks, Shawn! I'm still a little ways away from feeling anywhere near good enough for that, yet. Still have a lot to get better before I would wish them on someone else. I may have to set up a few to send out for honest feedback from folks first hand. Tell their experience with them up close with how they look and how they smoke.


----------



## Joan

hollywood said:


> Is this a little better!? I kept looking at it; and I think you were right!! Thanks!


Oooooh! _WANT!_ [pant pant pant]

:tu H'wood, yer SMOOOKin!


----------



## [OT] Loki

hollywood said:


> Hehe. Thanks, Shawn! I'm still a little ways away from feeling anywhere near good enough for that, yet. Still have a lot to get better before I would wish them on someone else. I may have to set up a few to send out for honest feedback from folks first hand. Tell their experience with them up close with how they look and how they smoke.


I'll be a the crash test dummy for the last one if ya need someone p kidding, mostly


----------



## paperairplane

That's a beaut Hollywood... I wish I had the time / tools / skills to develop my skills.

My goal was to show that you really do not need skills or tools to make a usable smoker. Considering 99% of my smoking is done in my fence-enclosed backyard, for under $20 and less than 4 hours you too can hack out a pipe of your own.

Go to Pimo and order a pre-drilled ebauchon. You don't even have to 'carve' anything. Hack off some of the big edges and then rasp / file it into some kind of shape. You don't have to be exact... then just sand it smooth. I have a dremel and didn't even bother to use it.

(besides, if someone says they don't like your finished master-work, you can tell them that it was a Dunhill second that was supposed to be destroyed, except a friend of a friend smuggled it out of the factory and you had a new stem made for it...)


----------



## kvm

Great looking pipe Dave! When are you going to start taking custom orders. :tu


----------



## hollywood

2 more I'm almost finished with. Just need to polish them up.


----------



## [OT] Loki

both of them are great


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

It's my first time, so be gentle with me... I'm still roughing it out.


----------



## hollywood

Sir Humpsalot said:


> It's my first time, so be gentle with me... I'm still roughing it out.


That is really coming along nicely. Keep up the good work!

Are you using a band saw and then a belt sander?


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

hollywood said:


> That is really coming along nicely. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Are you using a band saw and then a belt sander?


Thanks hollywood!

No band saw, but I do have a scroll saw that was just big enough for me to make the big cuts. Then I went to a belt sander and also did some dremel work.

The spindle sander is next. I don't know how anybody does anything without a spindle sander.


----------



## hollywood

Sir Humpsalot said:


> Thanks hollywood!
> 
> No band saw, but I do have a scroll saw that was just big enough for me to make the big cuts. Then I went to a belt sander and also did some dremel work.
> 
> The spindle sander is next. I don't know how anybody does anything without a spindle sander.


I don't even know what a spindle sander is!?:r Seriously!!

ahhhhhh - cool. just googled it. interesting.


----------



## caskwith

Sir Humpsalot;1502361
The spindle sander is next. I don't know how anybody does anything without a spindle sander.[/quote said:


> I dont use one, LOL, i do however use sanding drums from time to time, but 99% of all shaping is done with a disc, the rest is with files and then sandpaper.


----------



## Joan

hollywood said:


> 2 more I'm almost finished with. Just need to polish them up.


 [girly schwiiiiing!] 

Thanks a lot, Dave. I need a smoke now.


----------



## Senator

caskwith said:


> I dont use one, LOL, i do however use sanding drums from time to time, but 99% of all shaping is done with a disc, the rest is with files and then sandpaper.


I have a sanding wheel set up on my lathe for doing most of the stummel and stem shaping. I use my disc/belt sander for squaring blocks.

Need to pick up some good files, though.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

hollywood said:


> I don't even know what a spindle sander is!?:r Seriously!!
> 
> ahhhhhh - cool. just googled it. interesting.


Yeah. I spent YEARS thinking to myself, "Damn, if I only could buy a sander to make these inside curves, I could do soooo much more work!!!" Then I stumbled upon spindle sanders while searching the web for a device like that...

Sure enough, it's lived up to its promise. I can't say I use it a lot, but for many of the things I use it for, it's nearly indispensable.... or at least it saves a lot of time....


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

caskwith said:


> I dont use one, LOL, i do however use sanding drums from time to time, but 99% of all shaping is done with a disc, the rest is with files and then sandpaper.


Yeah, I'm kind of regretting my concave shape... especially for a first pipe. But goodness, it feels really nice in my hand. The shape makes it so if you squeeze it, then it wants to slip out.. but if you take a deep breath and relax and hold it gently, it fits like a glove. It's a really neat thing...

I'm just still trying to figure out how I want to shape the rest, how to marry the shapes together.... I kind of regret canting the back of the bowl into the funnel-shape. It might have looked better if I left it vertical... still thinking here...


----------



## Senator

Sir Humpsalot said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of regretting my concave shape... especially for a first pipe. But goodness, it feels really nice in my hand. The shape makes it so if you squeeze it, then it wants to slip out.. but if you take a deep breath and relax and hold it gently, it fits like a glove. It's a really neat thing...
> 
> I'm just still trying to figure out how I want to shape the rest, how to marry the shapes together.... I kind of regret canting the back of the bowl into the funnel-shape. It might have looked better if I left it vertical... still thinking here...


I really like the shape, SH. The front of the bowl is quite interesting and I see lots of potential in the pipe.

Are you going to leave it as a "sitter" or were you going to round the bottom. Personally, I think it would look good as a "sitter".

Tapering the shank quite a bit would look nice.

What are the diminesions of the pipe (internal/external)?


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

Senator said:


> I really like the shape, SH. The front of the bowl is quite interesting and I see lots of potential in the pipe.
> 
> Are you going to leave it as a "sitter" or were you going to round the bottom. Personally, I think it would look good as a "sitter".
> 
> Tapering the shank quite a bit would look nice.
> 
> What are the diminesions of the pipe (internal/external)?


The bottom was going to be rounded because I didn't like the way the pipe looked when sitting straight up... but now that you mention it, I am thinking about another option... maybe making it into a forward-leaning sitter. I think that could be quite handsome and would probably alleviate some of the pipe's blocky-ness.

Dimensions are 2 1/4" Height x 4 3/4" Length (plus the plastic stem) x 1 4/5" at the top. The internal dimensions are 3/4" x 1 2/3" deep. Sorry for the odd fractions. The nearest measuring tool I had handy was graph paper and I was just kind of eye-balling it.


----------



## caskwith

Senator said:


> Need to pick up some good files, though.


Cheap files are the key! Good quality files are much to fine, clog easily and are too slow to remove material. I bought some cheap coarse files that are just slightly coarser than 120grit paper, they remove material quickly and dont clog.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

Question...

Visually, I feel that my shank is too long for the pipe. Can I just cut it down? Or will that cause a problem with the press-fit? Or will it look weird because it's not bored out in the middle any longer?

I've made progress since this pic, but just so you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## caskwith

Havnt seen any homegrown offerings for a while.


----------

